# Ringneck Doves - near Sarasota, FL



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,
A dovepage.com message board member has 10 Ringneck doves that are in need of homes.
Their caregiver of many years suddenly passed away. Photos of the doves are here:
http://mysite.verizon.net/greythounds/doves/ 

If interested in adopting one or more of them, please reply to this thread: http://flatratewebsites.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=3282&highlight=#3282 on the dovepage.com message board.

Best wishes
Carol...ADA and CDA Member


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Doves are so sweet. I hope they find a good home.
Where are they located?

Reti


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Reti,
Somewhere near Sarasota,FL is as much as I know. The woman who posted about them on the dovepage forum ( link above ) is caring for them until she can find homes for them. She asked to "spread the word". I hope she can place them all. They do look like very nice doves from the photos.

Best wishes
Carol


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I hope they find a good home. I will ask around if anybody around here wants any. They are such lovely birds.

Reti


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks, Reti !
If anyone wants to know, they all are "fawn" color, aka "blonde".

Best wishes,
Carol


----------

